

Internet Winter Hits Mahalo; Cuts 10% Of Staff - qhoxie
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/10/22/internet-winter-hits-mahalo-cuts-10-of-staff/

======
sabat
In other news, Internet Winter has also hit the internet, which regrets that
it must shut down on June 30, 2009. It regrets any inconvenience this may
cause.

